# What beer are you drinking



## Boom Stick (Dec 3, 2012)

Me:  Saranac "High Peaks" Lemon Ginger Saison

A fine small batch brew!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 3, 2012)

My wonderful home brewed English Nut Brown Christmas Spiced Ale 

Pete


----------



## Pagey (Dec 3, 2012)

About to get into a Sam Adams Holiday Porter.  Yum.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 3, 2012)

Plain ol' fat tire.


----------



## pen (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't always drink cheap beer, but when I do.....



Also enjoying this year's batch of hard cider.

pen


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 3, 2012)

This is my cheap favorite !


----------



## jeff_t (Dec 3, 2012)

The 2012 vintage ale from Trader Joe's.


----------



## Pagey (Dec 3, 2012)

A good porter is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy.  With that said, I used to go to 2 or 3 conferences a year in Nashville.  One of the hotels down by Opryland has an Applebee's inside, and they have PBR on tap as their 99 cent house pilsner.  I could pound those in frosty mugs all day long.


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm drinking tea, I have a sore throat


----------



## Pagey (Dec 3, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> I'm drinking tea, I have a sore throat


 
Between green and black, I suck down a good half gallon of unsweetened tea per day.


----------



## btuser (Dec 3, 2012)

I made an oatmeal stout.  It's kinda flat and too sweet.


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 3, 2012)

btuser said:


> I made an oatmeal stout. It's kinda flat and too sweet.[/quote
> 
> Will that lower cholesteral?


----------



## btuser (Dec 3, 2012)

It may not lower cholesterol, but if I pump enough of it into the girlfriend (yeah, she's my wife) it will lower inhibitions.


----------



## jeff_t (Dec 3, 2012)

Pagey said:


> One of the hotels down by Opryland has an Applebee's inside, and they have PBR on tap as their 99 cent house pilsner.  I could pound those in frosty mugs all day long.



My goto cheap, American pilsner. Actually has a wee bit of body and character, and, well, it's cheap. Beats the heck out of the BMC offerings.

I love beer threads.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 3, 2012)

Root beer.


----------



## Pagey (Dec 3, 2012)

btuser said:


> It may not lower cholesterol, but if I pump enough of it into the girlfriend (yeah, she's my wife) it will lower inhibitions.


 
I find your ideas intriguing, and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 3, 2012)

A nice Born on Date November 2012 AB Natural Light of course.


----------



## Boom Stick (Dec 3, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> The 2012 vintage ale from Trader Joe's.


 
I have one yet to drink


----------



## Boom Stick (Dec 3, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> Plain ol' fat tire.


 
Just brought home two cases of that from my brother's house in asheville, NC.....cannot find it anywhere near me....some good beers...bought their winter beer too....excellent.  Love fat tire.....may be one of the best out there


----------



## midwestcoast (Dec 3, 2012)

Just finished a delicious Threadless IPA from Finch's, a Chicago micro-brewery.  
Before dinner I also had a Hop Bomber Pale Ale from Rivertown Brewing in Cincinnati.
Rounding out my current stash is Triumphe, a Belgian-Style IPA from Vivant in Grand Rapids, MI and HopDevil IPA from Victory in PA


----------



## mrjohneel (Dec 3, 2012)

I have gout and it's under control. But the one thing that sets it off is beer. However, when I do drink, it's either Narragansett or Harpoon IPA.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't think I have had harpoon before ! I must find consume and love this beer !

Pete


----------



## corey21 (Dec 3, 2012)

Bud Light when i drink.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 3, 2012)

Great Lakes Brewing Co. - Christmas Ale  

Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 3, 2012)

corey21 said:


> Bud Light when i drink.



Icky icky icky poooo yicky gross Corey and here I thought you where awesome and all. Yick ! Lol

Pete


----------



## corey21 (Dec 3, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Icky icky icky poooo yicky gross Corey and here I thought you where awesome and all. Yick ! Lol
> 
> Pete


I have drunk nat light before but i don't drink much now.


----------



## aussiedog3 (Dec 3, 2012)

Plain ole Bud.
I used to hate it years ago, used to give me a headache.
Now I really like it.


----------



## madrone (Dec 3, 2012)

red hook long hammer right now.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Dec 3, 2012)

The winter beers are out now, so recently been doing Freemont Brewery--Abominable Winter Ale 8%
http://www.fremontbrewing.com/43/the-beer.html
OR
Deschutes Brewery--- Jubelale 6.7%
http://www.deschutesbrewery.com/brew/jubelale


----------



## RSNovi (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a keg of Dark Horse Too Cream Stout. It is quite tasty.  I already finished a Dark Horse One Oatmeal Stout this year.  1/6 barrels last about 6 weeks here.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 4, 2012)

White Birch Brewing "Hooksett Ale". It's what they call a Belgian IPA. Oh my god is it friggin fantastic


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 4, 2012)

I prefer a lite beer for breakfast.


----------



## smoke show (Dec 4, 2012)

I try to stick with the free stuff, when thats not available its whatever is on sale.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a quarter of genny cream ale on tap. Halfs are not available. Also a case of high gravity hurricane (8.1% Alcohol) for guests.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 4, 2012)

Just being cooled now for tonight's tasting is the 1554 from New Belgium. A nice black ale.

http://www.newbelgium.com/beer/detail.aspx?id=5ac72c92-fd87-4ec7-858d-3380c8d465d8


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 4, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> Just being cooled now for tonight's tasting is the 1554 from New Belgium. A nice black ale.
> 
> http://www.newbelgium.com/beer/detail.aspx?id=5ac72c92-fd87-4ec7-858d-3380c8d465d8


I like 1554.Was away on business someplace where they had it on tap, and no other reasonable brews and grew a love for it


----------



## swagler85 (Dec 4, 2012)

Guinness, Amber Bach, or a good Lager. Can't stomach the light stuff. My brother drinks Busch but I just don't like it


----------



## rover47 (Dec 4, 2012)

Right now  a Lake Placid imperial pumkin. Also there is Sam Adams Wee Heavy in the cellar its a 10%


----------



## rover47 (Dec 4, 2012)

Boom Stick we can't get any new belgium here. Hell we can't even get Great Lakes here!
Where are you in the capitol district? I'm in Albany.


----------



## Jags (Dec 4, 2012)

Russian Imperial Stouts and Hacker Pschorr is on the current "to drink" list.
Anything from three Floyds but their imperial (darklord) is rock'in




WARNING: this stuff will make you tip over in short order.


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 4, 2012)

Jags said:


> Russian Imperial Stouts and Hacker Pschorr is on the current "to drink" list.
> Anything from three Floyds but their imperial (darklord) is rock'in
> View attachment 83760
> 
> ...


 
your glass is too adorable! I drank a beer last year to satisfy my brother in law, who just cannot fathom the idea that I don't dig beer. It was one of the Sam Adams, though I forget which one. He, of course, will not drink any of my delicious and....."aggressive" rum concoctions....something to do with the fear of landing on his face or something.


----------



## Boom Stick (Dec 4, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> Just being cooled now for tonight's tasting is the 1554 from New Belgium. A nice black ale.
> 
> http://www.newbelgium.com/beer/detail.aspx?id=5ac72c92-fd87-4ec7-858d-3380c8d465d8


I just got introduced to new belgium....not in my area...you try snowy day?  pretty awesome


----------



## Boom Stick (Dec 4, 2012)

rover47 said:


> Boom Stick we can't get any new belgium here. Hell we can't even get Great Lakes here!
> Where are you in the capitol district? I'm in Albany.


I live in Altamont.....just brought home 3 cases of new belgium from north carolina....my brother lives there and they have all kinds of beer and breweries there....no joke.  I ma sure you buy beer at westmere or olivers?  expensive but they have good beers


----------



## lukem (Dec 4, 2012)

Upland's Bad Elmer porter.  Good local brew.


----------



## Boom Stick (Dec 4, 2012)

I am dying to get my hands on some russian river beers........anyone here have access to them?  Pliny the elder and Pliny the younger.  We have plenty of good beers here that are not all over.


----------



## Boom Stick (Dec 4, 2012)

Jags said:


> Russian Imperial Stouts and Hacker Pschorr is on the current "to drink" list.
> Anything from three Floyds but their imperial (darklord) is rock'in
> View attachment 83760
> 
> ...


Doesn't three floyds have a once a year sale that you have to buy a ticket to and it does not guarantee you even get to buy the beer?


----------



## Jags (Dec 4, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> your glass is too adorable!


 
Stock photo from website.  Not my glass.  Beer ain't for everyone but neither is Rum.  Too sweet for my tastes.  I like good ol whiskey and vodkey and some scotch if moving into the hard stuff.


----------



## Jags (Dec 4, 2012)

Boom Stick said:


> Doesn't three floyds have a once a year sale that you have to buy a ticket to and it does not guarantee you even get to buy the beer?


 
Actually they have a few limited productions.  Some of the wacky ones get redonkulously expensive.


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 4, 2012)

Jags said:


> Stock photo from website. Not my glass. Beer ain't for everyone but neither is Rum. Too sweet for my tastes. I like good ol whiskey and vodkey and some scotch if moving into the hard stuff.


 
true true. I dont judge....unless you ONLY drink appletinis....then I judge. I have tried almost every beer I've ever been offered and just can't aquire the taste. Warm beer, cold beer, darks, lights, cans, bottles.....I do use beer for my onion ring batter (there is no substitute IMO). 

You should get one of those glasses if you don't have one.....goes well with smoking jacket and an ascot...this is how I picture you anyways.


----------



## Jags (Dec 4, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> .....goes well with smoking jacket and an ascot...this is how I picture you anyways.


 
You know me too well.
Stay thirsty my friend.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 4, 2012)

Woodchuck Amber Hard Cider. Ok, so it isn't beer but that's what's cold


----------



## madrone (Dec 4, 2012)

ok, tonight it's a pyramid snow cap.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 4, 2012)

Jags said:


> Stock photo from website. Not my glass. Beer ain't for everyone but neither is Rum. Too sweet for my tastes. I like good ol whiskey and vodkey and some scotch if moving into the hard stuff.


Been cozying up to some Yukon Jack lately.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Dec 4, 2012)

Coor's Extra Gold.
They say you are what you eat.
I pee in the creek that feeds the creek to the Coor's plant.
I haven't changed a bit.


----------



## Wildo (Dec 5, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Been cozying up to some Yukon Jack lately.


 
Little bit early for yukon isnt it? We save that for those cold whorry nights just as Jack says on the label.

Its still warm enough for PBR and Labatts fresh chilled from the porch.

When it gets so cold it turns yukon into thick syrup then its time for it to freeze ya, burn ya, freeze ya and burn ya again on the way down


----------



## Pagey (Dec 5, 2012)

My god that 1554 from New Belgium sounds spectacular.  I tried a sixer of the Fat Tire, and I was unimpressed, unfortunately.  It's not a bad beer by any stretch...it was just rather plain to me.  Nothing about it really stood out.  Wish someone around here stocked that 1554, though!  Might have to pick up some Killian's on the way home this afternoon.


----------



## Curly (Dec 5, 2012)

Coors light only because I'm not the type who sips and nurses a beer for an hour or more. I'm finishing my third or fourth by that time. Plus, I'd be big as hell from all the calories in the "real" beers. I never got the taste for the bitter stuff either. Sometimes it's one or two, other times it can be 12.  Cheers!


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 5, 2012)

Pagey said:


> Wish someone around here stocked that 1554, though! Might have to pick up some Killian's on the way home this afternoon.


 
Too funny, when I picked up the 1554 I also grabbed a half rack of killians. Both from walmart.

I had a single 1554 last night and that beer pours as dark as a porter but don't let that fool you, it is not an overly heavy beer. Has a nice fizz and light feel, as a black ale should.

Sometimes the fat tire has a spoiled fruit taste to it. Depends on the foods and mood of the day for me.


----------



## Pagey (Dec 5, 2012)

Highbeam said:


> Too funny, when I picked up the 1554 I also grabbed a half rack of killians. Both from walmart.
> 
> I had a single 1554 last night and that beer pours as dark as a porter but don't let that fool you, it is not an overly heavy beer. Has a nice fizz and light feel, as a black ale should.
> 
> Sometimes the fat tire has a spoiled fruit taste to it. Depends on the foods and mood of the day for me.


 
Pours as dark as a porter is music to me ears.  If I can see the other side of the glass, they're not doing it right!


----------



## homebrewz (Dec 5, 2012)

Went to the Bier Abbey in Schenectady last night.. had a glass of Smuttynose Winter, and a small glass of JW Lees 2011 barleywine which, according to the beer menu, had been aged in some sort of French cider cask for 4 months. My friends were impressed by the Mother's Milk from Keegan Ales in Kingston, a milk stout.

Whoever posted about Pyramid Snowcap is making me envious. I have not seen that beer on the east coast for some time.

On the homebrewing front is a Pumpkin beer that is waiting to get bottled for gifts, and 10 gallons of oatmeal stout brewed last week, which will get kegged.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 5, 2012)

I saw snow cap at walmart also but chose the 1554 over it, this time. Snow cap is a dependable favorite in our region. Winter beers are great once you fully embrace winter. I had a hard time finishing the jubelale I bought this year for halloween, a little too heavy for me so early in the season.


----------



## rover47 (Dec 5, 2012)

Boom stick, I'm a frequent flyer at the Brew Crew. Also a tour whore at Mahars only 800 steps from my front door. Got 1660+ beers on the list. I'm in the top 100 of the 33,000 that is on the tour. (think I have a problem)
I have a Three Floyds box in the kitchen a friend who was in town. In that box brought me two assorted six packs of Wisconsin only beers . All the beers were great especially the night train. All the New G ularis beers are good.
Seasoned, a man after my heart Genny on tap? Met my wife drinking $.25 drafts! She still brings it home once in a while.


----------



## madrone (Dec 5, 2012)

mactarnahan's hum bug'r


----------



## Blue Vomit (Dec 5, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Been cozying up to some Yukon Jack lately.



... For hoary nights!


----------



## Blue Vomit (Dec 5, 2012)

Yuengling lager here.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 5, 2012)

Blue Vomit said:


> Yuengling lager here.


 
Everybody here kept talking about that stuff and I picked up a case looking for beer Nirvana. Worst crap I have ever tasted in my life. Threw most of it in the landfill. And I have tasted bad beers all over the world.

Guess that is why they make different beers. But after tasting that swill I ain't taking any more grief about Bud or Natural Light. Truth be known my favorite beer is Amstel. Well, the Amstel they serve ya in Holland.


----------



## ironpony (Dec 6, 2012)

I have been on a Mexican theme lately Dos Equis, Tecate, Sol etc. dog pee all tastes about the same...........


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 6, 2012)

Blue Vomit said:


> Yuengling lager here.


Try Yuengling Black and Tan


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 6, 2012)

Not sure what the diet beer craze is ,lite this and lite that. It all tastes watered down.


----------



## Jags (Dec 6, 2012)

This gave up the seal last night. And you want to talk about dark, creamy, coats the palate, chew it like a steak stuff... good stuff.





Yukon Jack also falls into my sweet booze category. I don't do it.
(and Bro - I am with you on the Yingy beer - meh!)

And Delta - THAT is what I call a proper beer vessel. Not those shrimpy little pinky finger in the air type glasses. (and it came straight from the freezer.)


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 6, 2012)

Stone makes some great beers, but haven't had their stout.

If you can find it- Rogue's "Shakespear Stout" is fantastic.
Locally speaking, I like Ipswich Oatmeal Stout and Squam Brewing stout. Squam is a one guy operation- brews it and racks it with a damn racking cane. Great guy.

Had a Candia Road Brewing (right in ManchVegas, NH) "Nepenthe Shire stout" the other night at a great local music venue with a beer and wine cellar that should not be missed.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 6, 2012)

Booze and wood stoves seem to go together. My stove is about 15 feet from the bar. I think thats required in the man cave code book.


----------



## Jags (Dec 6, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Stone makes some great beers, but haven't had their stout.
> 
> If you can find it- Rogue's "Shakespear Stout" is fantastic.


Stone/Rogue/Three Floyds/Hacker Pschorr and many others are all great brewers.  The Shakespear that you speak of is a staple in my beer fridge (which is a giant stainless steel bastage set at 35F.  It came from a TGI Fridays restaurant.)


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 6, 2012)

We get Dead Guy and all the other usuals, but even my beer store (with 500+ varieties) never has the Shakespear stout.


----------



## Jags (Dec 6, 2012)

I frequent this store:  If the name doesn't crack you up, you are not human.



20,000 sqft of booze.


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 6, 2012)

Jags said:


> And Delta - THAT is what I call a proper beer vessel. Not those shrimpy little pinky finger in the air type glasses. (and it came straight from the freezer.)


 
thats is fairly masculine looking...needs a mustache (the glass). Nothing says "Now _That's_ A Beer" like a glass with facial hair. Oddly enough, I dont drink anything cold if I have the choice (sensitive teef). Pretty much everything room temp.


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 6, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> We get Dead Guy and all the other usuals, but even my beer store (with 500+ varieties) never has the Shakespear stout.


 
last time I was at the Tupelo they had a pretty decent selection in the basement.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 6, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> last time I was at the Tupelo they had a pretty decent selection in the basement.


Ya, I was there for a show on Tuesday. I picked up some Manchester brewed beer.
 The wine selection there is small but great


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 6, 2012)

I wish they had a home brew specialty store in my area. Just the usual national brands stuff.
Guess ill have to start makin my own,lLL call it "Seasoned Oak Dark."
Id probably drink up all the profits.


----------



## homebrewz (Dec 6, 2012)

rover47 said:


> Boom stick, I'm a frequent flyer at the Brew Crew. Also a tour whore at Mahars only 800 steps from my front door. Got 1660+ beers on the list. I'm in the top 100 of the 33,000 that is on the tour. (think I have a problem)
> I have a Three Floyds box in the kitchen a friend who was in town. In that box brought me two assorted six packs of Wisconsin only beers . All the beers were great especially the night train. All the New G ularis beers are good.
> Seasoned, a man after my heart Genny on tap? Met my wife drinking $.25 drafts! She still brings it home once in a while.


 
That's funny, I've only met my ex's while drinking cheap drafts. I guess I need to step it up.

I'm somewhere around 1100+ at Mahar's.

I'm impressed by the sudden increase in the number of good beer places in the area.


----------



## lammi66 (Dec 6, 2012)

Any of you guys/gals from the New York area try Southern Tier beers. I have had several with my favs. being Chocolate Stout or Creme Brule!! They are more of a dessert beer, but FANTASTIC!! Currently chilling the last 6 pack of Oberon from Bell's Brewery in Kalamazoo!! Yes, there really is a Kalamazoo!!


----------



## rover47 (Dec 6, 2012)

Homebrewz with that many I'm sure we've met. When do you usually stop by? I usually am there on Thursdays it's the no Bill zone. Actually thinking of stopping by tonight.


----------



## rover47 (Dec 6, 2012)

Actually Juniors right down the street from Mahars has 16 taps now.


----------



## homebrewz (Dec 6, 2012)

These days I only get up there once a month or so, but we may have met. I've been a semi-regular for some time. I was there most recently to meet the brewer from Wandering Star. 

re: Southern Tier, that is good stuff. I like everything they make. Not all of their product is on the high side though. They make some nice session beers.
I don't buy a lot from outside of the northeast unless I know it hasn't been sitting around for a while. I do like me some Smuttynose, Otter Creek, Long Trail, and more locally we have Old Slugger and Ommegang (though the latter is now owned by a corporation in Belgium). Some of the best beer I've ever had was from the Alchemist in Waterbury, VT, but their brewpub was destroyed in the flood last year. They are still cranking out their double IPA in a can from a nearby production brewery.


----------



## midwestcoast (Dec 6, 2012)

lammi66 said:


> Any of you guys/gals from the New York area try Southern Tier beers. I have had several with my favs. being Chocolate Stout or Creme Brule!! They are more of a dessert beer, but FANTASTIC!! Currently chilling the last 6 pack of Oberon from Bell's Brewery in Kalamazoo!! Yes, there really is a Kalamazoo!!


Not from NY, but I likes me some Southern Tier. Fav's = Unearthly Imperial IPA, Harvest Ale (when fresh), Phin & Matt's and PumKing. I even made a detour to the brewery on a trip out east last year to try some that we don't get around here. My buddy did the same this year and though the bar was closed they opened-up to fill him a pint and some growlers. Very nice.

Bells Two-Hearted IPA is a stand-by for me since it's tasty & most places here stock Bells.


----------



## Boom Stick (Dec 6, 2012)

Beer is good stuff.....never heard of Mahars............truth be told I just imbibe at home really.  I rarely go out to drink beers anymore.  However, There are a few local spots I need to check out.  I have been amassing a beer cellar and expand it by a couple bottles/sixers a month.  Gotta go look up Mahars.  

Ommegang made a good beer called Ommegeddon....made with brettanomyces......had a few bottles cellared for couple years and once I opened one I drank the rest up in a week.


----------



## rover47 (Dec 7, 2012)

Homebrewz, I was there that night! Met Chris a real nice guy. Actually had the Wandering Star christmas beer last night a red rye. good stuff. Think I stayed too long last night. Foe list members who have not heard of Wandering Star they only brew cask style beers. They are in Pittsfield MA.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 7, 2012)

You guys sound like BEER experts,so im wonderin does bottled and canned beer go  bad if its kept too long?. I have a dedicated beer fridge at my bar and sometimes its a while between social gatherings. SO far iv never had to toss any out. MY tap beer (quarter barrel) is good for a few months ,usually dont last more than 2-3.


----------



## homebrewz (Dec 7, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> You guys sound like BEER experts,so im wonderin does bottled and canned beer go bad if its kept too long?. I have a dedicated beer fridge at my bar and sometimes its a while between social gatherings. SO far iv never had to toss any out. MY tap beer (quarter barrel) is good for a few months ,usually dont last more than 2-3.


 
Generally, when it comes to beer the more fresh it is the better. Most beer is made to be drank fresh.. within a few weeks up to a few months of bottling/kegging. It all depends though.. very strong beers can last a while and some are even meant to be aged. Stuff that's been sitting around for a while will start to go stale. When this happens to the microbrew stuff it starts to taste like wet cardboard. I usually look for dates on the bottles or packaging to give me an idea of when it was bottled. This usually helps, providing the beer distributor didn't let the product sit in a hot warehouse for a month. Heat and light destroy beer.


----------



## midwestcoast (Dec 7, 2012)

My buddy was over tonight and mentioned that he didn't like buying beer at one place because almost everything is chilled. He figures warming it up again (in the car or cupboard) and then re-chilling is not good for it.  Any truth to that?


----------



## homebrewz (Dec 8, 2012)

midwestcoast said:


> My buddy was over tonight and mentioned that he didn't like buying beer at one place because almost everything is chilled. He figures warming it up again (in the car or cupboard) and then re-chilling is not good for it. Any truth to that?


 
That's true.. it is bad for the flavor stability. Though, keeping it cool will help preserve it. The other thing that destroys beer is light. That's why most beer is packaged in brown bottles, which help somewhat, but keeping it in the dark is best. Some of the chemical compounds in the hop oils undergo a chemical reaction when subjected to sunlight and makes them rancid.. smells like a skunk. They call it "light-struck". Most have probably had Heineken that was light-struck.


----------



## Boom Stick (Dec 8, 2012)

I notice a lot of micros are now being canned....took a bunch on a trip with me memorial day and they were as good as any beers I have had.  I like the idea of cans over bottles....travel better, easier to deal with, etc.  helps with light as well.

I just went to a brewery in Waynesville, NC called Frog Level Brewing over Thanksgiving break and their beers were amazing.  All fresh, better than any brewery I have been to.  Very small production place and really fresh tasting beers.  If I lived near there it would be all I drank.  
http://www.froglevelbrewing.com/


----------



## Curly (Dec 8, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> You guys sound like BEER experts,so im wonderin does bottled and canned beer go bad if its kept too long?. I have a dedicated beer fridge at my bar and sometimes its a while between social gatherings. SO far iv never had to toss any out. MY tap beer (quarter barrel) is good for a few months ,usually dont last more than 2-3.


 Maybe it's good or maybe it's a bad thing but I've never had that problem. I wish I could help.


----------



## basod (Dec 8, 2012)

My staple - Michelob Light - cause somedays are just better than others

For times when I feel like chaining myself to the porch and throwing my keys out in the yard there's a mason jar in the freezer


----------



## Boom Stick (Dec 8, 2012)

Can someone give the skinny on this Mahar's?  Is it a regular bar?  seems like a club.


----------



## homebrewz (Dec 8, 2012)

Boom Stick said:


> Can someone give the skinny on this Mahar's? Is it a regular bar? seems like a club.


 
Its a beer bar on the west end of Madison Ave in Albany. Nice place with a rotating tap and cask selection and lots of bottles. You can sign up for the "beer tour" if you like, and they will keep track of the beers you try. Its not a regular US bar as they have no specials, no music, little or no food, and mercifully no television. Its much more like an English pub including a closing time at midnight.


----------



## Nickolai (Dec 8, 2012)

Steam Whistle!

Arguably one of the only good things to come out of Toronto!

When it's not silly season - Bud Light


----------



## Boom Stick (Dec 8, 2012)

back on that Saranac "high peaks" lemon ginger saison.  If you can find it, try it.  A very nice beer......Let's get this thread rolling again.....*What are you* *drinking tonight?*  I am getting a whole bunch of good ideas for beers I gotta try.......Great Lakes is on my list......heading to pulaski, NY for a steelhead trip for 3 days after xmas and I see that you can buy this up in that area....


----------



## kingquad (Dec 8, 2012)

Dogfish 60 minutes IPA


----------



## Boom Stick (Dec 8, 2012)

anchor christmas ale 2012


----------



## 343amc (Dec 9, 2012)

Keweenaw  Brewing Company Red Jacket amber ale. Good stuff.


----------



## Jags (Dec 10, 2012)

A Fullers Vintage 2005 is gonna get toasted to tonight.  They are an interesting beer.  I usually by a couple of the same vintage at a time.  Drink one right away and then store the other in the cellar to be consumed at a later time.  It is interesting to note the changes that happen.
http://www.fullers.co.uk/rte.asp?id=66

And I have a hobgoblin as backup.  I had one of the Fullers go weird (only once) and couldn't drink it.  Gotta have plan B.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 10, 2012)

Real beer (read- not that corn and rice crap that tastes like watered down urine) can be too young or too old. Heavy ass beers are like wine- they age well, then start losing it after a time. Lighter beers need less time.

If you go to brew pubs, you will sometimes get a beer that needs another month before it should be served- the change is very dramatic. Home brewers should brew more often than they drink- some never let their beer get good before they drink it all. Brewing more means that some will age.

I have a Bigfoot from 1999. It's lost a step, but is still good. I should finish that up.


----------



## Mo Par (Dec 10, 2012)

Yuengling Black & Tan


----------



## rover47 (Dec 10, 2012)

Wife brought this horrible stuff back from Baldwinsville Wild Blue  (AB). won't be drinking it, one taste was enough. Told her the next time Edmond Fitzgerald from great lakes.
  Did have the 2012 Troggs mad elf. friday,  one of those sipping beers.
  On the topic of keeping beers, Dogfish world wide stout is one that gets better with age.


----------



## Boom Stick (Dec 10, 2012)

Gonna get my hands on great lakes beers.  I looked at their website and they have some exciting beers on tap, available nowhere else.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 10, 2012)

I was overserved earlier this weekend so no beer tonight but we did bottle five gallons of irish red ale yesterday. Relatively low ABV. In a couple of weeks I'll see how it is.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 10, 2012)

Peak Organic- highly recommend (have had the IPA and Hop Noir
Pho from Golden Bowl- highly recommend


----------



## ROVERT (Dec 10, 2012)

Tonight's adult beverage is Highland Park. In terms of beer, my everyday is Lionshead. My favorite beers include the stouts and hoppier ales from the likes of Troegs and Dogfish Head. Troegs is very close to me and puts out some fantastic scratch brews. Most recently, their Fresh Hop Ale was amazing.

Jags- Hobgoblin... been there got the t-shirt, literally. Some of my wife's family live in Witney.


----------



## Jags (Dec 11, 2012)

I drank plan A AND plan B.
Oh - that Fullers was a neat one.  Carmel(ish) and very complex.  Almost like admiring a nice scotch.


----------



## rover47 (Dec 11, 2012)

Boom Stick, Great Lakes may not be that far from you. If you have a Wegmans near you they usually have that beer. Think I'll break out a SA wee heavy tonight.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 11, 2012)

I'll be danged if I didn't get hauled to a local watering hole and fed some of this from the tap last night...

http://www.newbelgium.com/beer/detail.aspx?id=97225858-9577-43a7-94fa-1b0b7d639bd5

Snow Day from the fat tire people. I am inadvertently becoming a new belgium fan.


----------



## Jags (Dec 11, 2012)

Snow Day.  Hmmmm...never had that one.  I likes me some New Belgium brews.


----------



## will711 (Dec 11, 2012)

pen said:


> I don't always drink cheap beer, but when I do.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Look at the avatar


----------



## Jags (Dec 11, 2012)

will711 said:


> Look at the avatar


 
That is my swamp water of choice.  It is my goto if quantity is likely to happen.


----------



## pen (Dec 11, 2012)

Jags said:


> That is my swamp water of choice. It is my goto if quantity is likely to happen.


 
Yep, that's my all day (and/or night) beer.


----------



## will711 (Dec 11, 2012)

Jags said:


> That is my swamp water of choice. It is my goto if quantity is likely to happen.


 
Ditto I like quantity!!


----------



## will711 (Dec 11, 2012)

pen said:


> Yep, that's my all day (and/or night) beer.


 
Pen, It's not just for breakfast anymore this can be Enjoyed 24/7


----------



## Jags (Dec 11, 2012)

will711 said:


> Pen, It's not just for breakfast anymore this can be Enjoyed 24/7


 
You can't claim that you "drank all day" unless you start in the morning.


----------



## Boom Stick (Dec 11, 2012)

I have 18 snowy day beers if my basement fridge.  They are hoppy and awesome.  I really like them and they are not what I expected them to be.  My bro is coming up in february for a steelhead trip so I'll have to ask him to bring me some more from NC.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 12, 2012)

Did you hear that what some call the best beer in the world is available for the first and probably last time in the US today? the monks need a new roof. At $85- I'd buy it if I could get to one of the limited places its being sold  before it's gone.

http://121212xii.wordpress.com/2012/12/03/hello-world/


----------



## Jags (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey AP - if you find it, I accept early Christmas presents.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 12, 2012)

Jags said:


> Hey AP - if you find it, I accept early Christmas presents.


 
In the immortal words of GG Allin... never mind, I can't quote him here


----------



## will711 (Dec 12, 2012)

Not available in PA just have to stick with my usual NOT made by Monks brand!!


----------



## Boom Stick (Dec 12, 2012)

No beer is worth 85 bucks for a six pack.  it is a 1 time release so who even knows what it tastes like?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 12, 2012)

Boom Stick said:


> No beer is worth 85 bucks for a six pack.  it is a 1 time release so who even knows what it tastes like?


They've been making the beer since 1838. If there are wines worth it, I don't see why a beer could not be worth it

It's not the first time they've made the beer, it's the first time sold in the US


----------



## Jags (Dec 13, 2012)

20$ cigars - like Arturo Fuente Opus Opus X
Bottles of wine that go through the stratosphere
Cognac,  whisky, champagne....why not beer??

This isn't the type of stuff that you sit down and swizzle the 6 pack down in a couple of hours....


----------



## jharkin (Dec 13, 2012)

Every year my wife gets me the Sam Adams winter mix pack... And every year I toss half of it. Right now I'm finishing off what's left and found a new one from them I quite like...a dunkelweizen. Very nice.

I'm partial to dark ales, Belgians, hefeweizens, a good octoberfest...ect. Not a fan of IPA and stout. Haven't had a bud or similar since the last time I was at frat party ~15 years ago.


----------



## Boom Stick (Dec 15, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> They've been making the beer since 1838. If there are wines worth it, I don't see why a beer could not be worth it
> 
> It's not the first time they've made the beer, it's the first time sold in the US


 Roger that.......still 85 bucks for a six pack?  Never


----------



## Boom Stick (Dec 15, 2012)

Ommegang Hennepin Growler tonight.

REgarding the 85 dollar six pack. Do you. It is not for me. Beer, to me, is something I like to drink, not sip from a snifter like brandy or wine. I enjoy good beer but I like to drink it like a beer. Beer is all made basically the same way. There are variations in techniques and ingredients but nothing that warrants an 85 dollar six pack to me. But this is America so do as you please!

I mean to give no offense.....I would spend 80 bucks on  a bottle of wine.  But I drink wine differently than I drink beer....I expect something different from wine than beer, etc.  If anyone gets this stuff.....let us know how it is.  I would be interested to hear.


----------



## begreen (Dec 16, 2012)

Homemade American Bitters currently.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 16, 2012)

homebrewz said:


> Its a beer bar on the west end of Madison Ave in Albany. Nice place with a rotating tap and cask selection and lots of bottles. You can sign up for the "beer tour" if you like, and they will keep track of the beers you try. Its not a regular US bar as they have no specials, no music, little or no food, and mercifully no television. Its much more like an English pub including a closing time at midnight.


 
Funny, I was there a few days before you posted this and they didn't throw us out at midnight...must be only Wednesdays they stay open late  The ladies drank through their Local 1 stock before moving on to Chimay (they like bubbles) while the boys did the hop, belgian and sour tour.  Very cool atmosphere and lots of entertainment from those who take their beer connoisseur status way too seriously.  Great place for business strategy sessions.


----------



## homebrewz (Dec 16, 2012)

SolarAndWood said:


> Funny, I was there a few days before you posted this and they didn't throw us out at midnight...must be only Wednesdays they stay open late The ladies drank through their Local 1 stock before moving on to Chimay (they like bubbles) while the boys did the hop, belgian and sour tour. Very cool atmosphere and lots of entertainment from those who take their beer connoisseur status way too seriously. Great place for business strategy sessions.


 
Last call is usually about 11:45 and they try to get most people out of there by just after 12. If they are having a good night, they might let people stay a little longer. Yes, the more serious beer enthusiasts can be amusing. I really only wanted my own mug, which is achieved at 125 beers. However, I lived in Albany at the time and my housemates and I were always keen to stop by and see what was new. It wasn't long before we all had an impressive number of beers on our lists. Glad you got to check it out.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 16, 2012)

homebrewz said:


> If they are having a good night, they might let people stay a little longer.


 
Not sure if they were but we definitely were   We'll be back the next time we are in Albany.


----------



## aussiedog3 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sam Adams Cherry Wheat and Fat Tire this afternoon while wheelbarrowing dry wood into my stash in the garage.
Actually broke a sweat while rather lightly dressed in 50 degree weather here in West Michigan.
Amazing weather, my son just helped me put the plow on the truck today, still have not tested out the snow thrower,
and the snow shovels are all still in the shop building.
Barely even a trace of snow here yet this year, they said maybe some measurable snow by next weekend.  I don't mind not having the snow.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 18, 2012)

http://brewpublic.com/beer-personalities/elysian-bifrost-winter-beckons-sooner-than-you-think/

Oh my god, I almost threw up when I tasted this. Maybe the bottle was bad but I recommend you pass on this one. Of course, I finished the bottle but it never got any better. Stocking stuffer?


----------



## northwinds (Dec 18, 2012)

Being from the dairy state, I'm sipping on a Lake Louie Milk Stout, unfiltered, and made with Meister cheese lactose.  If it was any thicker,
you could walk on it.


----------



## Jags (Dec 19, 2012)

Funny - I had a milk stout last night, also.


----------



## homebrewz (Dec 19, 2012)

I was drinking milk stout Monday night. "Mother's Milk" from Keegan Ales in Kingston, NY.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 19, 2012)

With dinner a Blue Moon Winter Abbey Ale.Now another one for dessert.


----------



## Boom Stick (Dec 23, 2012)

Blue Point Brewing Company:   Toxic Sludge......a black IPA.......an awesome beer.....stopped by my local beer store and they had 4 packs of 16 ounce cans.......have only seen it in 25 ounce bottles.  Very good.  Picked up a few extra for my upcoming steelhead trip in a couple days.  Merry Xmas


----------



## begreen (Dec 23, 2012)

Deschutes Jubelale right now. And a mighty tasty brew at that. If you can get some, try it!

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/deschutes-jubelale/2142/


----------



## Freischutz (Dec 24, 2012)

Warsteiner - direct from _Naturpark Arnsberger Wald._


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 24, 2012)

Bells Winter White Ale


----------



## will711 (Dec 24, 2012)

Was given a 6 pack of Leinenkugels Sunset Wheat came in a bottle I'm not used to that It's ok a bit of a citrus taste or should I say over tones  isn't that how beer connoisseurs refer to it after 2 I need to cleanse my pallet see avatar.


----------



## homebrewz (Dec 24, 2012)

Made it to the pub in Albany last night and had a local cask Christmas beer. Also had some K-9 Winter Cruiser from Colorado which was very good. I will sample the Corsendonk Christmas next time.

Currently making labels for the pumpkin-ginger beer I made for gifts.


----------



## Jags (Dec 26, 2012)

We would be here till next Christmas if I tried to list the beers I have consumed in the last 4 days.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 26, 2012)

Milk !


----------



## will711 (Dec 26, 2012)

My little snow man buddy says," choices choices what to do? I'll have several of all 3."


----------



## Jags (Dec 26, 2012)

If you had better beers you wouldn't have to make up drinking buddies.

(is joke - no insult intended.)


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 26, 2012)

will711 said:


> My little snow man buddy says," choices choices what to do? I'll have several of all 3."


 

Be careful of those snow men . . . they'll turn on you in a heartbeat.


----------



## will711 (Dec 26, 2012)

Jags said:


> If you had better beers you wouldn't have to make up drinking buddies.
> 
> (is joke - no insult intended.)


 
  And I thought I was doing good  I even got  beer in bottles.


----------



## jeff_t (Dec 26, 2012)

Jags said:


> If you had better beers you wouldn't have to make up drinking buddies.
> 
> (is joke - no insult intended.)



Most of my friends think that Busch Light is good beer. Bud Light is the expensive stuff, and Molson is just exotic. Wouldn't touch a Leinie cause they don't like dark beer.


----------



## Jags (Dec 26, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> Most of my friends think that Busch Light is good beer. Bud Light is the expensive stuff, and Molson is just exotic. Wouldn't touch a Leinie cause they don't like dark beer.


 
I would get new friends.


----------



## jeff_t (Dec 26, 2012)

Jags said:


> I would get new friends.


 
Yeah. I've been drinking with my sister quite a bit. Our tastes are similar, and she buys good beer


----------



## jrendfrey (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm drinking the shed mountain ale very tasy made in Waterbury Vermont dark dark beer but its my faviorate


----------



## homebrewz (Dec 26, 2012)

jrendfrey said:


> I'm drinking the shed mountain ale very tasy made in Waterbury Vermont dark dark beer but its my faviorate


Is that made by the Alchemist Brewery?


----------



## Tuneighty (Dec 30, 2012)

Split snow covered red oak all morning, now a Sailor Jerry (rum) and Coke...then some Sly Fox Pikeland Pils


----------



## jharkin (Dec 30, 2012)

Thistle said:


> With dinner a Blue Moon Winter Abbey Ale.Now another one for dessert.


 
I had a couple of those yesterday..nice beer. I got a bit sick of regular blue moon a while back but this one is nice.

Tonight I'm drinking a couple of Smithwicks, and I got a 6 pack of Spaten Optimator to try tomorrow warming up for bubbly.

 I love dark beers.... Especially dark ales and dark German beers........


----------



## pen (Dec 30, 2012)

jharkin said:


> I love dark beers.... Especially dark ales and dark German beers........


 
Me too, but not tonight.  Got on an anti-winter drink kick last night with gin and plan to keep it up till new year's 

pen


----------



## jharkin (Dec 30, 2012)

homebrewz said:


> Made it to the pub in Albany last night and had a local cask Christmas beer. Also had some K-9 Winter Cruiser from Colorado which was very good. I will sample the Corsendonk Christmas next time.
> 
> Currently making labels for the pumpkin-ginger beer I made for gifts.


 
Which pub?    I went to drinking school... err I mean college... inTroy.


----------



## wishlist (Dec 30, 2012)

I have no idea?  It's some of Pallet Pete's homebrew and is darn good !  Thanks Pete!


----------



## jharkin (Dec 30, 2012)

Speaking of dark German beer... My sister in law gave me a bunch of fancy beers for christmas , one of them was a Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbeer Dark....  Oh man that was good...


----------



## Thistle (Dec 30, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> Most of my friends think that Busch Light is good beer. Bud Light is the expensive stuff, and Molson is just exotic. Wouldn't touch a Leinie cause they don't like dark beer.


They dont like Leinie? Well I'd ban them from my house.  All of their seasonals are great too,some I like more than others.Tell them Leinie's Original Lager is better than any Bud you could drink in the past 20+ yrs.I remember it was pretty good until the mid 80's or so,like so much other stuff they watered down the formula to save money,it pretty much sucks now.

Sad thing though - I remember not too long ago you could find Leinie's Original in stores here for $16-17 for a case of longneck bottles,a couple-three bucks less than Bud.Now cause of new found popularity & demand,its $24-25,same as Bud,sometimes more even....   One of my favs I keep around,especially in summer is PBR longnecks,that tastes as good as it did years ago IMO.Old Style is another fav,not as easy to find around here compared to in years past however.


----------



## RK_MacKendrick (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## homebrewz (Dec 30, 2012)

jharkin said:


> Which pub? I went to drinking school... err I mean college... inTroy.


Mahar's on Madison. Lots of good pubs in Troy too though. You must have had a good time.


----------



## jeff_t (Dec 31, 2012)

PBR is my goto for an American pilsner. It actually has some body and taste. I prefer cans, though. It's something that needs to be ice cold, and bottles warm up too fast, even when power drinking 

Later this afternoon, it will be Two Hearted Ale. Anything from Bell's is outstanding.


----------



## begreen (Dec 31, 2012)

Having some Full Sail Wassail Ale this week. Tis the season! Happy New Years everyone!


----------



## JoshD (Dec 31, 2012)

jharkin said:


> Speaking of dark German beer... My sister in law gave me a bunch of fancy beers for christmas , one of them was a Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbeer Dark.... Oh man that was good...


 
If you liked that one try Weihenstephaner Vitus.  I just tried it for the first time a week ago and it was one of the best beers I've ever had.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 31, 2012)

wurtzburger hofbrau pilsner last night , used to drink it when i was stationed just outside of wurtzburg germany back in the late 80's  was member of 3rd infantry division at the time

Rocky Marne!


----------



## jharkin (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy new year!


----------



## wood thing (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, a lot of posts, I don't think I can read all of them.  All I got say is that my favorite beer is COLD BEER.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 31, 2012)

jharkin said:


> Happy new year!
> 
> View attachment 87304


 

a nice hefe weizen, i had one of their "vat 6 " doppelbock wheat offerings a few nights ago. was nice. love a good creamy ale as well, have taken to Boddingtons pub ale as of late as well. good stuff and definately a beverage in need of a tall glass


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 31, 2012)

Tonite its hofbrau


----------



## Defiant (Dec 31, 2012)

Harpoon.
Happy New Year !


----------



## Boom Stick (Jan 1, 2013)

looks like Mahar's is getting closed down./

http://www.timesunion.com/business/article/Another-round-for-longtime-pub-site-4158403.php


----------



## rover47 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sad but true about Mahars. I'm really going to miss that place. But there is still the Castleton location.!


----------



## Boom Stick (Jan 2, 2013)

Seems like the building owner is going to shut out Mahar's and then open up a similar business there......That is shady.  I won't go there.


----------



## homebrewz (Jan 2, 2013)

For those that are not familiar with Mahar's, its a beer bar in Albany, in business long before the other beer joints in the area came to be. It was once rated the #1 place to have a pint in the US by beeradvocate, but its really just a great neighborhood pub with an amazing beer selection. They have a very loyal following and its too bad something like this is happening. I won't be going to the new place that is taking over that location, or any place owned by them, and there are several. I will have to give Mahar's other location in Castleton a try sometime, but it won't be the same.

To keep this post in the spirit of the thread, I'm wrapping up this evening with some homebrewed oatmeal stout, just tapped a few days ago. I'm pretty happy with it.

To keep this post it the spirit of hearth.com, Jim, I think its great that you are 800 steps from Mahar's and are a wood burner. I just don't think of that area as having any wood burners. Any place I've ever been to in that part of Albany usually had the fireplaces sealed off with some facade or something.


----------



## wetwood (Jan 4, 2013)

If you are ever in the central midwest eat and drink at a Granite City. Their seasonal Oktoberfest brew is my favorite (closest one is 100 miles away and still drank 9 growlers of it last October). Just as good is the Two Pull which is a blend of Northern Light and Brother Benedict Bock beers.
http://www.gcfb.net/brewery


----------

